# Just got FE result NY



## nyeit (Dec 14, 2011)

(Doing the happy dance)

Passed on first try (I studied A lot for it so it's not luck) - I am EE but I took Other Disciplines from NY


----------



## nyeit (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh, forgot to put. it's the OCT 2011 test


----------



## tryingtopassonemoretime (Dec 14, 2011)

I failed. Did mechanical in the afternoon, tried to changed it but was unsuccessful. Hoping for better luck in April, and probably going to study a little bit more.

70/120 in the morning..... 26/60 in the afternoon....

What a waste! I'm pissed and upset.


----------



## Thunnda PE (Dec 15, 2011)

tryingtopassonemoretime said:


> I failed. Did mechanical in the afternoon, tried to changed it but was unsuccessful. Hoping for better luck in April, and probably going to study a little bit more.
> 
> 70/120 in the morning..... 26/60 in the afternoon....
> 
> What a waste! I'm pissed and upset.


Definitely not a waste! Keep at it! I passed on my 2nd attempt. If it were easy, everyone would be an EIT!


----------



## tryingtopassonemoretime (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks!! I know, just a little pissed. I will not fail in April. I'm going to eat it up this time. I took it light.

Thanks again!


----------



## krutanjali (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

I am planning to give my FE exam (NJ State) in April for other discipline as well. I am a Biomedical Engineering major. Can you please suggest me some good study material and practice exam? Also, do you think 4 months is enough time to study for the test?


----------



## nyeit (Dec 16, 2011)

4 months is definitely enough if you going to study may be few hrs a night. Get the big yellow book, FE review manual is a must. NCEES also sales sample practice test. Consider taking a review course if you don't mind paying a bit. Before i took a review course, i find the big yellow book FE review manual very overwhelming. But after the review course, the manual make more sense. Hope that helps and Good Luck!


----------



## HeaLI (Dec 20, 2011)

Has anyone receieved their "letter" yet or just verified via their MyNCEES? Thanks


----------



## chenahi7 (Dec 26, 2011)

I got the email that said I could check my result via MyNCEES, it was Dec. 14th.

Pass, Oct NY and EE afternoon.


----------

